# Maine deer!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Went up to the camp for Thanksgiving.

I got my doe on Thanksgiving day, and Smeezo got his buck the next morning.

We had one other guy miss a buck as well. Lots of deer around this year.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

cool, those definitely look lik swamp deer all dark


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys get huge bodied deer out there! I've only seen a few pics of Maine whitetails but all of them I've seen have been big bodied bucks. The biggest one shot there was 416 lbs after being dressed out... I could've fit all 3 of the deer I've taken inside of it and would've had room for more, lol.

Nice looking deer guys! Congrats!


----------

